# Invincible Personal Protection Dog Free to Good Home



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Free personal protection dog to good home. Never trained but has an excellent temperament and has proven to be very effective at his job. Owner cannot afford to feed him anymore, as there are no more thieves, murderers, or molesters left in the neighbourhood for him to eat.


*







*


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

Doesn't look like it would have much trouble taking care of my lawn clippings ether


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

OMG!!! No wonder you have to feed him people.... You would need a secong job to cover all the dog food he would eat!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

Holy cow... Is that a Boerboel? (SP?)

Not my kind of dog. He does seem rather imposing though... Can they actually work, or is that all for looks?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

That's a photo shopped mastiff.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Al Curbow said:


> That's a photo shopped mastiff.


 
Are you sure? I'm asking because if it is, it's a damn good job that most people wouldn't be able to pull off convincingly. The shadows lay right, the girl's fingers on the dog's leg are spot on, there's reflected color... I have some 10 years graphic arts experience, and *I* could not do that...

It could be naturally enhanced, and probably is, like a "big fish" photo - Dog leaning forward, girl sitting back, take a photo close-up with a wider angle lens, and voila, the dog looks enormous...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Anna Kasho said:


> Are you sure? I'm asking because if it is, it's a damn good job that most people wouldn't be able to pull off convincingly. The shadows lay right, the girl's fingers on the dog's leg are spot on, there's reflected color... I have some 10 years graphic arts experience, and *I* could not do that...
> 
> It could be naturally enhanced, and probably is, like a "big fish" photo - Dog leaning forward, girl sitting back, take a photo close-up with a wider angle lens, and voila, the dog looks enormous...


Its a slob and by the look on its face it may be about to fart or have a hart attack probably both.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Mike Scheiber said:


> Its a slob and by the look on its face it may be about to fart or have a hart attack probably both.


LOL, Mike! Be generous, he could protect the house - If he's sleeping behind the door, no one could push it open...:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

OK! It says free to good home.
Does that include collar, leash,.........errr............handler? :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Bob Scott said:


> OK! It says free to good home.
> Does that include collar, leash,.........errr............handler? :grin: :grin: :grin:


Would we have to take both?????


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Anna Kasho said:


> LOL, Mike! Be generous, he could protect the house - If he's sleeping behind the door, no one could push it open...:lol:


That's funny if ya had to make the best of things that would be it.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

Hey guys, its a bullmastiff and by nature they are guardinan breeds. A dog that big only needs to bark and most intruders would be chased away, unless they are crack heads. He does not need to run just stand his ground besides, most man cannot get out run even the most out of shape dog.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

Some Info:

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bigdog.asp


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Kyle Sprag said:


> Some Info:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bigdog.asp


 
It appears that they are not saying that the picture is false just that he may not be as big as the piscture shows. There is a bullmastiff in my neighborhood and he weighs 160 lbs. He is big. So if the get up to 200 lbs it is not inconceivable http://mastiff25.tripod.com/id3.html. Nevertheless, it is funny.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

Not to worry with this dog. I will not have to out run him, just the guy with me.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Jerry Lyda said:


> Not to worry with this dog. I will not have to out run him, just the guy with me.


That's funny Jerry...


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*



Jerry Lyda said:


> Not to worry with this dog. I will not have to out run him, just the guy with me.


Thats right: you only have to be faster than the slowest one in the group to stay alive in a footchase situation with an upset animal!:mrgreen: \\/


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

I am fat and out of shape, but I still think I can out run an old geezer like Jerry :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protectin Dog Free to Good Home*

No respect...............


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protection Dog Free to Good Home*

I can outrun a couple of the younguns in our club.........in a short race. :grin:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protection Dog Free to Good Home*

Jerry
I respect you,but if a big hungry dog is chasing you and I, I am pretty certain your butt will be on the menu.

Terry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Invincable Personal Protection Dog Free to Good Home*

If I'm being outrun with a dog like that on my A$$, the guy in front of me is gonna get a bullet in his. 
Us old guys didn't get here by being stupid! :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't have to out run you Terry, I just got to trip you.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The K-9 Section is part of Special Op's. Of course Special Op's is also the Tactical team, you know the young buff, run and gunners. I'm by far the oldest member of Special Op's. One of my additional duties causes me to work closely with the Tact Squad on occasion. They are always teasing me about going out and running and wanting to know if I want to go along. I've told them straight out; If you see me running, be very afraid. Because whatever is chasing me is still coming. I've fired every bullet I've got, so it's probably pretty angry and still coming. 
So I'm not outrunning anything. 
DFrost


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry
I have no doubt that you would definitely trip me.
The good thing is there is so much fat on this body that the dog would probably get tired of chewing before he reached anything vital


----------

